# Does anyone know the script accuracy?



## Tesrocks42 (Feb 3, 2022)

Is there any recorded statistic for the percent of lotr script that was quoted from the book? Not asking all the script and plot deviations, or even if it's quoted from a different character than it was in the book. Strictly asking what percent of the script is constituted of actual quotes from the book. I'm sitting here watching it for the whatever-hundredth time, while also rereading the book series, for really the first time thoroughly. Idk it seems like most of the actual script, even though a lot of the minor details and actions are different as we all know, is pretty accurate. If this is not recorded or no one knows it I am honestly willing and interested enough to find out for myself.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Feb 3, 2022)

There are literally hundreds of pages of highly structured, intelligent dialogue in the books. I would estimate the film contains no more than 10% of Tolkien, padded out with about 90% Jackson-speak.


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 3, 2022)

m4r35n357 said:


> There are literally hundreds of pages of highly structured, intelligent dialogue in the books. I would estimate the film contains no more than 10% of Tolkien, padded out with about 90% Jackson-speak.


I doubt anyone has taken the time to actually calculate such a number. You would also have to decide how much "liberty" is allowed for a quote to still be considered from the books.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 3, 2022)

Tesrocks42 said:


> even if it's quoted from a different character than it was in the book


I have difficulty reconciling that with "accuracy" TBH. In fact, I have a book in which the author begins with a quote from "Galadriel" i.e., Treebeard. 😄

I shouldn't laugh, as it's really rather sad. But this is what juggling the text around-- for no good reason, IMO -- leads to.


----------



## Tesrocks42 (Feb 4, 2022)

Let me clarify I've watched and read many times I know the inconsistencies are staggering, but that's not what I'm getting at. I also know there's no way the movie could contain even a fraction of the text, I don't think anyone expected even 10 hours of film to contain that much literature. Rather I'm trying to figure out what percent of the movies script and dialogue consist of quotes from the book, no matter who originally said it or when it occurred. I think partial credit for lines that say most of the words should be considered as well. I see that I will need to take it upon myself to figure this statistic out, so I will be diving deep and analyzing every word of the movie script to find every instance of consecutive words shared between the films and books.



Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I shouldn't laugh, as it's really rather sad. But this is what juggling the text around-- for no good reason, IMO -- leads to.


What do you mean no good reason? It's to make a more condensed, fluid, and entertaining movie. I don't think anyone expects the movie to be an exact copy of the book in fact there are very few movie adaptations that are anything close to that. But I honestly think that Peter Jackson's trilogy(NOT INCLUDING THE HOBBIT) might be one of the best movie adaptations I've ever seen. The overall story and narrative are still the same, and I think he just about nailed the look and feel of middle earth and its characters. 
This is just an opinion however and yours is still valid


----------



## 1stvermont (Feb 4, 2022)

Tesrocks42 said:


> What do you mean no good reason? It's to make a more condensed, fluid, and entertaining movie. I don't think anyone expects the movie to be an exact copy of the book in fact there are very few movie adaptations that are anything close to that. But I honestly think that Peter Jackson's trilogy(NOT INCLUDING THE HOBBIT) might be one of the best movie adaptations I've ever seen. The overall story and narrative are still the same, and I think he just about nailed the look and feel of middle earth and its characters.
> This is just an opinion however and yours is still valid



You will find this an unpopular opinion here I am afraid, but it is one I hold to as well. No matter what Jackson did he would upset some section of fans. I would have done many things differently and upset others had I been the director. However, I never thought it should be made into movies but instead a TV show. It could have been more accurate to the books. 

You also might want to look at unfinished tales for quotes in the movies. But I think your task is a very, very large and hard one I am afraid. It would have to be done many times over to ensure you "catch" everything.


----------

